# Stage Presence for Guitarists



## Obfuscator

What should guitarists do other than headbanging to increase their stage presence?


----------



## Mordacain

Personally I'm not a fan of stage presence...I go to hear music, not see a stageshow. For the few shows I would got to see a show (Roger Water's performing the Wall for instance) I'd be there for the overall presentation and still not care what the musicians were doing.

I have a request though... please for the love of all that is holy, DO NOT CRABWALK! Nothing makes me want to projectile vomit at a performer more than seeing stupid, unison teabagging on stage.

/rant mode off

No for someone that can perhaps answer the OP's question

 to OP btw


----------



## ZXIIIT

Try jumping around, different stances/movements and leg on monitor always works too 
Or you can go Dillinger Escape Plan all the time lol


I do somethings that I don't recommend other people do


----------



## amarshism

Whatever you do, don't pace back and forth with an angry look on your face. This never looks cool. Never.


----------



## Murmel

I find it harder to have a high stage presence as a guitarist, it's much easier as a bassist IMO. 
I just find it much easier in general to fuck up on guitar


----------



## TRENCHLORD

It's really not my thing, but if you want some stage moves just watch old(late 70's) AC/DC. Angus was quite the athlete back then.


----------



## blister7321

i walk around headbang alot jump and foot on montior


----------



## sell2792

I try to move around but I always find myself focusing on my playing first, and its hard to fuck around when Im worried about trying to not screw up.


----------



## Xiphos68

Make crazy looking faces at the rights moments in the songs (for metal at least). 

Personally, I like to do all the above, point at people, and walk around the stage. 

Look at the crowd not at your guitar and have fun.
Smile be happy, be funny when needed.


----------



## JohnIce

Stage prescence is, to me, a lot about embracing the things that are unique to you, and exaggerating them. Be yourself but 300x moreso. It's not about trying to be good at being onstage, it's about letting out the energy that got you excited about playing guitar in the first place.

However, there are a few things that I think are important: first of all, eye-contact with the audience. You can divide the audience into 3 or more "zones", and look at them interchangeably making several people in the crowd think you're having eye contact with them at the same time. That's efficient! It gets the people involved, as opposed to just seeing you stare at the fretboard and totally excluding them from the stage.

Another good rule of thumb is that about 40% of what you do onstage will communicate to the audience. So you have to exaggerate every move and any speech to get a normal effect. This is why people in theatre or opera tend to be really flamboyant and making large gestures, talking slowly and with authority etc. It's because it greatly benefits their communication with the audience, and musicians could learn a lot from them. Even stage makeup is incredibly efficient to highlight your facial expressions, I use it every show these days. It does nothing to make you look prettier, but it helps the audience to feel connected to you.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

For death metal, look like you're pissed off but grin every once in a while  Pretend you're casting a curse upon the audience  I'm not being funny, I'm death metal guitar player. 

ive been on the forum longer than yo uguyd!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Go watch Iron Maiden live vids, pay attention to Janick. He's a great player and is showy as fuck. 

Or go the DEP route.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

dragonblade629 said:


> Or go the DEP route.



Practise it first with Judas Priest style cardboard guitars....or have heaps of backup guitars


----------



## troyguitar

Do some silly synchronized moves during harmonized guitar parts or wherever you feel the need.


----------



## Bradd

Mordacain said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of stage presence...I go to hear music, not see a stageshow. For the few shows I would got to see a show (Roger Water's performing the Wall for instance) I'd be there for the overall presentation and still not care what the musicians were doing.
> 
> I have a request though... please for the love of all that is holy, DO NOT CRABWALK! Nothing makes me want to _*projeKt tile*_ vomit at a performer more than seeing stupid, unison teabagging on stage.
> 
> /rant mode off
> 
> No for someone that can perhaps answer the OP's question
> 
> to OP btw




I like that projectile part u said 

oh and a side note, just have fun on stage! look at the singer/ bassist/drummer and smile and move around and look at the crowd, just make sure u look like your having fun! even if your not lol.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Watch lots of Mike Patton live videos and approach guitar that way.


----------



## Fiction

I haven't done many gigs, but I was told to work on my stage presence, and we played our HSC Concert the other week and I was told I totally shredded and held up a good presence during my songs  

Basically instead of just playing my piece and staring into the crowd looking around, I just walked around on stage, went to the front for solos and more so didn't stay so tense, I wasn't afraid to lift the guitar up or bow over to access the fretboard easier for harder stretches and of course the orgasm faces along with bends, which for me were a bit forced but some came (scuse the pun) natural.

Just loosen the fuck up and don't be afraid to move, basically.


----------



## neoclassical

CrushingAnvil said:


> For death metal, look like you're pissed off but grin every once in a while  Pretend you're casting a curse upon the audience  I'm not being funny, I'm death metal guitar player.
> 
> ive been on the forum longer than yo uguyd!


----------



## I_Ate_The_Sky

Fiction said:


> Just loosen the fuck up and don't be afraid to move, basically.


 
this


----------



## Overtone

It's all about having a fan setup so that your hair blows in the breeze during crucial moments.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Headbanging helps, but additional movement while headbanging or a combination really makes a big difference.

Example: Check out the bassist


----------



## ST3MOCON

Just try and have fun! Wen you have fun you will have your best show!


----------



## steve1

Do everything this guy does.




edit: this actually happen to me once. minus the dress sense.
back in my teenage years. the guitar flew across the room narrowly avoiding a wall of windows. lesson learned.


----------



## tetrapotmelontea

Murmel said:


> I find it harder to have a high stage presence as a guitarist, it's much easier as a bassist IMO.
> I just find it much easier in general to fuck up on guitar


 
funny i was actually just about to post the opposite. i can be playing insane technical music on guitar and still be thrashing around all dep style whereas I find it hard to go off when im playing bass, I'm too busy focusing on staying in the pocket


----------



## Razzy




----------



## Soubi7string

Razzy said:


>



not gonna lie that vid made them sound like straight up shu-IT.I may not like their music but I'm fairly sure they aren't THIS terrible.

on the stage presence thing, it is something to work on.
I used to have none and now I've been practicing and (a wireless helps as well) getting your whole body into it and staying in time while doing so is key.

I windmill,headbang,run in circles(if the area permits me),make those weird faces on certain hits, and all kinds of shit like that.
in the best term possible

Just roll with it.


----------



## timbaline

Do what this guy does, except with a guitar and on stage. You have to wear the same type of clothes though.


----------



## projectjetfire

Tbh, I find the staring at one person in the crowd and connecting with them is great. Im in a straight up pop/rock covers band and going mad like DEP would be just stupid so you have to tone it right down. Dont think you HAVE to move around, it just gives you something else to worry about. To make a list, Id have to say: 

Foot on monitor (if nothing else, its doing something while doing nothing) 
Foot stomps (also helps with timing) 
Singing along the words (also shows you know what the singer is saying, which I didnt in a few bands until I realised how fucking shit the singers lyrics were) 
Pointing

and Im surprized no one has mentioned this..

*THE CLAW*

(If you have to ask...)

Make sure you have fun with your band though, otherwise you'll be posing out too much and forget whats going on musicially.


----------



## Albionic

Two words
"power slide"


----------



## Albionic

Two words
"power slide"


----------



## stevo1

windmills!


----------



## RevDrucifer

The biggest thing I had to teach myself in my younger days was to just get into the music. Who didn't headbang and jump around their rooms when they were younger, just going crazy cuz ya loved the music so much?

Shit, I'm nearly 30 and I still do that.

But that same feeling is the one I go for when I'm onstage. Ya just let loose, dig on the music and the body will follow.

If ya take a look at some of the best showman, Zakk Wylde in his early days, Dimebag, Vai (even though he brings teh cheese to the burger), Angus Young, EVH...or even singers, I mentioned Mike Patton before, Axl Rose, Layne Staley.....they all become physical extensions of the music their performing.


----------



## blister7321

stevo1 said:


> windmills!


+1


----------



## Fiction

RevDrucifer said:


> The biggest thing I had to teach myself in my younger days was to just get into the music. Who didn't headbang and jump around their rooms when they were younger, just going crazy cuz ya loved the music so much?
> 
> Shit, I'm nearly 30 and I still do that.
> 
> But that same feeling is the one I go for when I'm onstage. Ya just let loose, dig on the music and the body will follow.
> 
> If ya take a look at some of the best showman, Zakk Wylde in his early days, Dimebag, Vai (even though he brings teh cheese to the burger), Angus Young, EVH...or even singers, I mentioned Mike Patton before, Axl Rose, Layne Staley.....they all become physical extensions of the music their performing.



Mike Patton extends himself physically so fucking far his not even on our planet anymore...


----------



## larry

remember when you were like 4 or 5 and you would dance and it didn't matter who was
watching or how it looked? well, tap into that. i play in a metal band but i was never
interested in looking the part at all. i just made sure i was playing my ass off and having
a great time with the audience. i feel pretentious when i try to get 'metal'. that shit 
just doesn't work for me. however gettin' my swerve on while playin' extra solid made
for a great stage experience on my end which extended over to the audience. FWIW, 
i have had to talk to more random white girls because of my stage presense.

in short, play super tight and just have a fucking blast with the audience -- even if 
you're just playing to the bar tender..... (just sayin')


----------



## nothingleft09

Dude, check out Killswitch Engage's Set this world ablaze DVD. Adam D. is one hilarious mother f*&6$r on stage. The whole band moves around alot and they do cool tricks and stuff. This video is of a local band in Fort Wayne, Indiana.


----------



## Konfyouzd

As long as you look like you're having fun, the audience is having fun and a lot of the time this simple fact will even help to disguise fuck ups as long as you can play it off...


----------



## Explorer

Here's a observation on what I've read so far in this thread: Everyone is reaching for a small area of music to define stage presence.

My suggestion? Don't. 

The biggest example of reaching outside what might be considered the norm would be Mick Jagger, who is the lead singer of the Rolling Stones. He struts about on stage like no one else.

Or... does he?

In order to develop his stage presence, he asked the help of a different performer. He got advice, and learned that person's moves... but, as they were two different people, his interpretations came across as distinctly his own personality. 

So, looking at those two performers, Mick Jagger and his stage personality mentor Tina Turner, it would seem that one could look further than what has been suggested so far. 

Why do what all the other metal guitar players have done, and just fit a stereotype? 

Why attempt to rise above the noise level, but fail because you emulate the same noise level?

How will that make you stand out from everyone else doing the same thing?

It won't.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Explorer said:


> Here's a observation on what I've read so far in this thread: Everyone is reaching for a small area of music to define stage presence.
> 
> My suggestion? Don't.
> 
> The biggest example of reaching outside what might be considered the norm would be Mick Jagger, who is the lead singer of the Rolling Stones. He struts about on stage like no one else.
> 
> Or... does he?
> 
> In order to develop his stage presence, he asked the help of a different performer. He got advice, and learned that person's moves... but, as they were two different people, his interpretations came across as distinctly his own personality.
> 
> So, looking at those two performers, Mick Jagger and his stage personality mentor Tina Turner, it would seem that one could look further than what has been suggested so far.
> 
> Why do what all the other metal guitar players have done, and just fit a stereotype?
> 
> Why attempt to rise above the noise level, but fail because you emulate the same noise level?
> 
> How will that make you stand out from everyone else doing the same thing?
> 
> It won't.



Brother, you said it in your own post!

The OP is lookin' for suggestions....so was Mick Jagger! 

He took what he was taught and worked it into his own routine. Essentially, the OP is doin' the same thing Jagger did.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Fiction said:


> Mike Patton extends himself physically so fucking far his not even on our planet anymore...



Which makes for amazing stage presence.


----------



## Counterspell

Well First off I have to say one of my fav positions live is with a foot up on the drummers bass drum. It is fun, but what it also supports contributes to the overall band presence. 

Musically - not just yourself, but the band as a whole should be able to convey the vibe to the audience. Make them experience that interaction as a unit from the band as a physical force. If you show you can hype up your band mates to your cause, It will surly inspire shared feelings from those on the other end of the music!


----------



## Waelstrum

JohnIce said:


> Stage prescence is, to me, a lot about embracing the things that are unique to you, and exaggerating them. Be yourself but 300x moreso. -snip-
> 
> However, there are a few things that I think are important: first of all, eye-contact with the audience.



Well, that's great(!) I am terrible at eye contact in normal conversations, and normally stay quite still. To follow your advice of being myself 300x over would be to hide behind the drummer for most of the set.  Don't do that.

I have heard that people have a normal personality and a musical personality, and I'm not nearly as shy and reserved in musical contexts. So I'd say I agree with *JohnIce*'s advice, but apply that to your muscial personality, not your social one.



troyguitar said:


> Do some silly synchronized moves during harmonized guitar parts or wherever you feel the need.



 Little cheesy moves are the best. But that's probably only going to work in a power metal band where a certain amount of cheese is expected. A great example is in the bend they do in the guitar break in this clip at about 3:35.

Or for that matter dress up as a lady.


----------



## Soubi7string

this+any genre=Awesome

YouTube - RATT - Round and Round (HD music video)


----------



## riffist

Not much performance experience here but I've noticed something as a music fan. Iconic musicians look like they could easily be turned into cartoon characters.

Examples:

Angus Young
Slash/Axl/Izzy
Dimebag/Phil
Bob Marley
Keith Richards/Mick Jagger
Amy Winehouse
KISS
Janis Joplin
Jimi Hendrix

And on and on. Any of these would be easy to identify done in Simpsons or SouthPark style. Some could be identified in silhouette. Make of this what you will, but I think there's something to it as far as stage presence goes.


----------



## 13point9

whilst doing all this you have to make sure that you're portraying that your having a good time and that you actually want to be there, and like John Ice said you have to exaggerate that fact to make the audience pay attention. Even if its not going DEP mental just having good body language and communication with your bandmates and the audience should work wonders.


----------



## Murmel

Waelstrum said:


> I have heard that people have a normal personality and a musical personality, and I'm not nearly as shy and reserved in musical contexts. So I'd say I agree with *JohnIce*'s advice, but apply that to your muscial personality, not your social one.


Totally agree with this, my musical persona and my real personality are almost opposites of eachother...


----------



## synrgy

Just. Have. Fun.


----------



## Overtone

This video is a godsend




Lessons 14 (part II 2:50) and 20 (part I, 2:45) are especially useful for your particular concerns.


----------



## Off_The_Heezay

I have to echo some of the sentiments here - Go out and have fun! And make sure you look like you are. I personally think its awful when bands take themselves way too seriously and just stand there headbanging like they're 'too metal' to move around and have a good time.

One of the coolest things about being on stage is that it gives you the ability to do countless stupid things that you could never do in normal life without being ridiculed. Abuse this!



I think this video is a pretty good example of just relaxing and having a good time on stage while putting on a show. Or watch any DEP video on youtube - more serious, but really intense.

*I'm a huge believer that when I go to a show, I want to see just that. A show.* If I wanted to hear the songs played perfectly by some guys standing still, I would watch it on youtube or listen to the CD. *Live shows are all about energy and excitement. That would be my number one rule.* Of course, all of this is personal opinion.


----------



## Blasphemer

Just do that...


But seriously:


Off_The_Heezay said:


> *I'm a huge believer that when I go to a show, I want to see just that. A show.* If I wanted to hear the songs played perfectly by some guys standing still, I would watch it on youtube or listen to the CD. *Live shows are all about energy and excitement. That would be my number one rule.* Of course, all of this is personal opinion.




^ That. I'm in total agreeance of that. I try and make it a point to be exciting on stage, and go as nuts as I can. I find it helps to practice that at... who can guess? Yes. PRACTICE! 
The other guys in my band say I'm crazy because I run around and go crazy at band practice, but come show time, I can do all the ridiculous stage moves and pull off all my parts perfectly.


----------



## AngelVivaldi

I hate to be the cliche' poster, but Vai's gotta be one of the all-time best guitar performers out there... so entertaining to watch. He genuinely means every note he plays and that should be your man focus- SINCERITY! If it's not your thing or if you feel too awkward to bring yourself to actually do some of these things, focus on a perfectly executed set, i.e. John Petrucci. He's relatively boring compared to the likes of Vai, however he's usually always on!


----------



## Dickicker

Just have fun and be yourself! Do what the music tells you to do.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

squats


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Stage presence. Like some one said Loosen up and just do shit.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

I like things in unison, personally. however best stage shows I've ever seen have been from Foxy shazam, converge, the chariot and (of coarse, as stated above) the Dillinger escape plan.

Just play clean, have fun and keep the crowed connected.


----------



## jr1092

Just saw Dillinger Escape Plan tonight and their stage presence is unlike any other. I'm also nearly blind since I was second row with the lights blasting in my face.


----------



## Onimacaroni

Try relax and enjoy playing your well crafted tunes!

Also, if a mistakes happen dont make it obvious!!! audience wants to see you on that stage confident as fuck, dont start looking about to see who done what wrong etc, biggest pet peeve!


----------



## Solodini

Interacting with the audience or at least acknowledging that they're there is usually good. If you're hyperactive then taking tips from the lads in Killswitch Engage isn't the worst thing you could do regarding stage presence.


----------



## meisterjager

Stand still, legs apart, chest rock, and look smug as fuck.


----------



## Kryss

i typically do stuff like interact with people while playing or at least when i used to have a band and play live. treat it more like a jam session with friends in a garage almost. don't be afraid to show off and just have fun. i would sometimes stare down people while doing solos too. great guitarists imo have a knack for making it look just effortless. so i always try to make what i'm doing seem like i'm not even trying while still being in a zone and having fun. if any of that makes sense.


----------



## Soubi7string

Assume said stances and fucking go off


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

I like to move to music, so if I am feeling inclined to move around while playing, I will. I really do not try to act any certain way on stage and I certainly refuse to do any synchronized movements with other members. I think the most imporant part of stage presence is eye contact with the audience. I hate watching guitarists who look at their neck for more than 50% of a song, or who only seem to be making eye contact with other members of the band. I like watch the audience to see also who is really digging our music, so that way when the set is over, I can go up and thank them for coming out to the show.


----------



## nostealbucket

YouTube - &#x202a;Dillinger Escape Plan - Sugar Coated Sour&#x202c;&rlm;

This band about sums up insanity... ehh but it grows on you, and then you go to one of their concerts and don't remember anything the next day because you chugged 6 energy drinks in the span of 10 minutes... I'm surprised I didn't die.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

its all in the hips baby!


----------



## ZEBOV

Don't forget about Guitar Hero.... STAR POWER!


----------



## Andromalia

Quit headbanging if you don't have hair, seriously. It looks ridiculous. Or grow Kerry Kings beard


----------



## Winspear

Andromalia said:


> Quit headbanging if you don't have hair, seriously. It looks ridiculous. Or grow Kerry Kings beard



I always hear this but I think it looks so cool


----------



## Yaris




----------



## K-Roll

one of the best stage performances I've ever seen in my whole live was the one by band Pain of Salvation and more specifically- their guitarist/ lead singer Daniel Gildenlow. That guy is a monster and a huuuge personality..
Their music is so complex, yet he sings simultaneously and still cares about what his body does, different gestures, faces, movements, stances but not overkilling it..I personally do not like all those crabcore movements, headbanging or torsobanging  stuff and so on but I think that a simple walk to the other side of the stage and interacting with people means quite a lot..
Sometimes one simple look into the audience and smile can be worth a dozen of headbangs... Some of the best vibes a band can create is to have a couple of well counted/timed stop times during their songs where an artist has some time to show some gesture, or to just simply lift the instrument into height, or yell something at the audience or freeze in a previously done movement.. 
Sometimes lightshow helps even more. Over the years I somehow realized that bands with good lightshows tend to sound somehow 'better'.. but in fact it's not that they sound better, but the visual part of the show distracts the audience from really paying attention to the small mistakes which may occur


----------



## Zeff

run around, get in people's faces, have fun.


----------



## Kryss

K-Roll said:


> one of the best stage performances I've ever seen in my whole live was the one by band Pain of Salvation and more specifically- their guitarist/ lead singer Daniel Gildenlow. That guy is a monster and a huuuge personality..
> Their music is so complex, yet he sings simultaneously and still cares about what his body does, different gestures, faces, movements, stances but not overkilling it..I personally do not like all those crabcore movements, headbanging or torsobanging  stuff and so on but I think that a simple walk to the other side of the stage and interacting with people means quite a lot..
> Sometimes one simple look into the audience and smile can be worth a dozen of headbangs... Some of the best vibes a band can create is to have a couple of well counted/timed stop times during their songs where an artist has some time to show some gesture, or to just simply lift the instrument into height, or yell something at the audience or freeze in a previously done movement..
> Sometimes lightshow helps even more. Over the years I somehow realized that bands with good lightshows tend to sound somehow 'better'.. but in fact it's not that they sound better, but the visual part of the show distracts the audience from really paying attention to the small mistakes which may occur



ya NIN always had cool light shows. adds a lot to the overall show without a doubt.


----------



## Sang-Drax

K-Roll said:


> one of the best stage performances I've ever seen in my whole live was the one by band Pain of Salvation and more specifically- their guitarist/ lead singer Daniel Gildenlow. That guy is a monster and a huuuge personality..



Just saw them live for the second time 2 nights ago, and I agree with you. Daniel is fucking amazing. 

Do not overlook co-guitarist Johan Hallgren though, who rocks just as much! When I first saw them live, they played Deus Nova, a song in which Daniel doesn't play, and man, what a performance! Johan ran from one side of the stage to the other, headbanging like nobody's business, but ever displaying sincere congeniality. Amazing band... too bad their guitar tone sucks live almost as much as in studio.


----------



## Quitty

I was @ the DEP show in Israel a couple of months ago - i believe it was a very important show for them as they've a bit of a Jerusalem syndrome 

Their stage presence is nothing short of spectacular. Most powerful performance i've ever seen. Plus, we got 'When Good Dogs Do Bad Things'


----------



## ghostred7

Andromalia said:


> Quit headbanging if you don't have hair, seriously. It looks ridiculous. Or grow Kerry Kings beard


 
It's worked for Scott Ian of Anthrax for years. It's all in HOW you headbang when bald  .....of course, like Mr Ian....it's more of a head-bob instead of full-on headbang 

(lets not forget moshing started with bald punks/skins in the 70s)


----------



## UnderTheSign

Yer, full-on headbanging looks weird on short haired folks like me, but "heavy head bobbing" works just fine!


----------



## avenger

And the Scott Ian Circle Stomp of DEATH! (CSoD)


----------



## danieluber1337

Andromalia said:


> Quit headbanging if you don't have hair, seriously. It looks ridiculous. Or grow Kerry Kings beard



It's more about the upswing and chin.

For bald: (3:06)



One thing that annoys me is the head seizure thing that people with short hair/no hair think is cool. STOP THROWING YOUR HEAD AROUND LIKE A T-REX. MAKES YOU LOOK LIKE AN IDIOT...


----------



## kamello

if you don't have hair, don't headbang, bodybang 

( 0:37 )


----------



## Diggy

Razzy said:


>




Great stuff, but bad example IMO.. its easy to get down when you are trying to sound like shit..lol


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr-

Is this someone we know? 

http://www.youtube.com/v/6dW6aNAZGTM

/jk

Bass players again... :rofl Ola (Soilwork - awful singing live... couldn't find a bearable one...  )

http://www.youtube.com/v/8VNMscPByJc


----------



## budda

I jump, shake my guitar around, point at people, hold my guitar up next to me (actually helps me with part of a solo!), go up to my bandmates, shoulder shrug, and I've done short instances of "The running man" for kicks.

This is in Arkham Dispatch - I'd be a bit more limited in Slugeater.

Your music better absolutely amazing if you're not going to move . Most bands don't have music so powerful that they can stand still.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

steve1 said:


> Do everything this guy does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: this actually happen to me once. minus the dress sense.
> back in my teenage years. the guitar flew across the room narrowly avoiding a wall of windows. lesson learned.




And this is why you don't attempt this without straplocks! 

And I've personally always found guitar spinning kinda idiotic. It's just begging for stuff like this to happen. I once bruised the [email protected]&K out of my shoulder spinning my guitar.

And how you act onstage should in part depend on the music. If I go see Roger Waters or David Gilmour, I expect everyone to stand there, playing their music, with a little movement, not going DEP crazy. 

Conversely, when I go see Unearth, I want to see them running around, jump over each other, and all the other stuff that makes up their awesome shows. It's all dependent on the kind of music.

As for how to get into it yourself, just go with it. Have fun. Don't do what I did for my first time performing, and awkwardly shuffle around the stage.


----------



## budda

I think guitar spins are cool .

The first time I really tried one, I was drunk and put a 1in. diameter hole in my singer's acoustic... 

Nice to know I can do them (at least with that guitar.. which is for sale) and I'd love to put it in live.


----------



## shanejohnson02

To me, a lot of people confuse "stage presence" with "back flips" or "playing behind your head" or whatever. 

My idea of stage presence is someone like Paul Gilbert. When he walks on the stage, you just get the feeling that he owns it, and you're in for a pretty awesome show. Someone who just projects that kind of aura has awesome stage presence.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Andromalia said:


> Quit headbanging if you don't have hair, seriously. It looks ridiculous. Or grow Kerry Kings beard



Fuck that, I still headbang as hard as I used to when I had long hair.


----------



## RevDrucifer

I grew my hair long just so I COULD headbang and not feel like a twat.


----------



## budda

shanejohnson02 said:


> To me, a lot of people confuse "stage presence" with "back flips" or "playing behind your head" or whatever.
> 
> My idea of stage presence is someone like Paul Gilbert. When he walks on the stage, you just get the feeling that he owns it, and you're in for a pretty awesome show. Someone who just projects that kind of aura has awesome stage presence.



Oh walk on like you own it.. but don't just stand there. I'm not paying $15 to watch someone stand still - I can have way more fun listening to the album at home for free.


----------



## Nathaniel

A few of my own tricks:

Go wireless! That way you don't have to worry about where the cables are and you can wander to the other side of the stage and kick the bassist.

Make eye contact with the crowd. 

Smile and look like you're having fun.

Play what you know. On stage is not the time to try something that you suck at. Play the stuff that you're good at and make it look easy!

Know your parts cold. Be ready to fill in the blanks if one of the other instruments has technical difficulties. If you feel timid about the parts you're playing you'll look timid.

Share the spotlight. When your mate is soloing, step back and let him hog the glory for a moment.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

A local guitarist, that died not to long ago did the guitar spin with one of his parkers. The guitar went flying, and broke but it was fixed thank god.


----------



## Solodini

Nathaniel said:


> A few of my own tricks:
> 
> Know your parts cold. Be ready to fill in the blanks if one of the other instruments has technical difficulties. If you feel timid about the parts you're playing you'll look timid.



A bonus is to be able to fill in for the other parts, to a certain extent. Especially if they're integral to the overall composition of the song i.e. hocketed melodies et c.


----------



## -42-

It's simple, just play in Baroness.


----------



## CrazyDean

I'm surprised no one has mentioned SRV. He didn't do anything crazy but had great stage presence due to the feeling he displayed while playing.


----------



## Solodini

-42- said:


> It's simple, just play in Baroness.




What is that guitar? It's a beaut!


----------



## somniumaeternum

CrazyDean said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned SRV. He didn't do anything crazy but had great stage presence due to the feeling he displayed while playing.



That and he borderline dressed like a pirate...

I mean.. I love listening to him but I'm pretty sure the substances did the thinking for him when it came to his wardrobe in the early to mid career days.


----------



## Darkstar124

See Dillinger escape plan and the ocean. Throw your guitar around, move your legs for reasons undefined, and make lots of silly faces.


----------



## CrazyDean

somniumaeternum said:


> That and he borderline dressed like a pirate...
> 
> I mean.. I love listening to him but I'm pretty sure the substances did the thinking for him when it came to his wardrobe in the early to mid career days.


----------



## Auyard

Solodini said:


> What is that guitar? It's a beaut!



It's a First Act Sheena. I'm pretty sure his is custom though.

First Act - Products - Limited Edition - Sheena


----------



## Dead Undead

danieluber1337 said:


> It's more about the upswing and chin.
> 
> For bald: (3:06)
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that annoys me is the head seizure thing that people with short hair/no hair think is cool. STOP THROWING YOUR HEAD AROUND LIKE A T-REX. MAKES YOU LOOK LIKE AN IDIOT...




Well Jens has a look to him that would keep you from criticizing anyway 
That said


----------



## jordanky

Razzy said:


>




I don't understand what's going on from 1:40 to 2:00 haha


----------



## Oxidation_Shed

A lot of the stage energy should be coming from the frontman/frontwoman
That said, if you have a great frontman with a guitarist who is just staring at his fretboard, it does bring the performance down.
Don't spend too long in one place, even if it's cool. Everyone thinks that one foot on the monitor is cool; the other guitarist in my band does that to death. You get board watching him even though people think it looks cool. The most important thing is: keep moving.
Throw your guitar around if you can - not necessarily over your head or swinging it, just make sure people can see it move - make every movement exaggerated so that the audience can more easily understand it (as someone mentioned earlier, this is used in theater a lot), keep engaging the audience - make them feel like you know them and they're more likely to get into it.
Finally though, look like you're having fun! No one wants to see a bored performer, if you look like you're having fun, it will rub off on the audience.


----------



## Zeewod

I play guitar in one band and bass in the other, and there is nothing more fun to me than going nuts and putting on a good stage show. I headbang, I run around, I jump, and smile and get in the face of the crowd, smile and get in the face of my band members, do guitar spins, tons of stuff. I try to just have fun up on stage, because when the crowd sees you looking like a fool and having a good time, they will have a good time. I know some people prefer just to hear music at a show and don't care about stage presence, but there are other people there that want to see a show, and that's who I try to entertain.

I only do as much as I can without messing up my parts though, of course


----------



## tat2sbylolo

Practice with your guitar strapped on and standing up with a mirror so you can see your self. But spend most of your time standing while practicing!


----------



## thedarkoceans

Darkstar124 said:


> See Dillinger escape plan and the ocean. Throw your guitar around, move your legs for reasons undefined, and make lots of silly faces.




+1 for Dillinger and The Ocean.


----------



## BrianUV777BK

Relax.


----------



## Nesty

Knowing your guitar parts flawlessly is one thing, knowing them whilst introducing stage presence is another.

Countless times I've seen guys go crazy on stage. Whilst it looks cool unfortunately the guitar playing suffers. I would make sure your playing whilst headbanging/jumping about and whatnot are up to scratch. Once you've accomplished that then it's plain sailing.

A very very important part of stage presence is acting natural. There's nothing more cringe than watching someone force themselves to look good on stage. Relax!!! Do what feels natural to YOU.

Integrate some synchronised bit with your band. Raise your arms up in the air at some particular drum interval. Eye contact with the band. AND smile! You don't need to look like a hardass the entire time. 

Most of all, enjoy yourself because if you can't do that then what's the point?


----------



## Double A

To me, metal guitar presence is all in the stance. I like to stand like Hetfield used to back in the day. Like you are in the middle of a Hurricane and trying to not get blown away. And then I headbang during the appropriate parts, which on a good day is nearly all of them.

Also, for the love of god, you can get low but no crab core!


----------



## Double A

UnderTheSign said:


> Yer, full-on headbanging looks weird on short haired folks like me, but "heavy head bobbing" works just fine!


Nah, after you have lost your hair (Like I have) you just have to headbang like you are trying to throw your head off of your shoulders.


----------



## skeels

I like the guy who said "Do what the music tells you to." If the music tells you to relax and have a veggie burger, don't mosh. But if your music tells you to freak out and kill all humans, don't stand there like a dork. Love The Chariot - best two quotes "On top of that, we're not very good" and "I've never said no to pizza" - They were actually really tight despite the antics.
Also, I'm sorry about the veggie burger joke- I love veggie burgers! It's just that I want bacon on mine...

My own personal thing however is to just beat on that guitar like it owes me a whole bunch of money.


----------

